# Warning Thiefs on Lower Huron



## Rednex (Nov 27, 2010)

Just a heads up to the Turds that think they can try to steal stuff off boats.Few weeks ago we busted 4 guys in 2 canoes on the boat looking threw it.They was caught red handed.Homeowner was not home but was otw home from work.We caught up to them at Labo park pulling thier canoes out.We got names and plate numbers.Homeowner also turned over Video cam tape to South Rockwood PD.They about ****zz there pants when 2 boats and 4 trucks pulled up to meet them.They was warned not to ever be seen on this river again.They are pretty lucky the homeowner is not a Violent guy.He had his hands full trying to stop the Locals from teaching them a lesson.You know it takes real balls to try to steal on this river.Theres only 3 launches.So they wont get Far.And 95% of boat owners have Cams set up.Next guys wont be so lucky i would guess.Needless to say these guys set the tone on the lower.So be Safe .Dont Wake boats into Docks, Rocks, ect.Lower is a no wake river.But if you use common sence you can open it up.Just not around areas where homes are.And for Gods Sakes slow down around corners.I had one guy flying around a bend and i was right there.He got an ear full.Be Safe and Have Fun


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

I'm surprised nobody throttled them or at least made them float down to Jefferson without the boat.

You can't leave ANYTHING of value anywhere these days unless its nailed down and guarded.


----------



## Rednex (Nov 27, 2010)

YPSIFLY said:


> I'm surprised nobody throttled them or at least made them float down to Jefferson without the boat.
> 
> You can't leave ANYTHING of value anywhere these days unless its nailed down and guarded.


 We have Respect for our Elders is why  Old Bucks teaching the younger Bucks is the Key .Them Turds did need an asss whiping.But we had to Respect for the Home owner and what he wanted.Over all he knerw what he was doing.All Good


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I would have had them arrested. Having to go to court, and hire an attorney, will make people think about what they do, before they do it.


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Good looking out rednex hopefully this will deter some others from trying this....


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Dirt bags,karma will catch up with them.


----------

